# Kuhn's Accumulator



## ontario hay (Mar 17, 2010)

thinking of buying kuhn's 15 bail accumulator and grapple with string tier, any feedback would help with the decision. I'm afraid bails all stacked the same way would be unstable on the wagon and in the barn. I am wondering realistically in good going how long it would take to load 200 bails on a wagon and to unload and stack 200 bails in a shed. Any other pros and cons would be helpful


----------



## jhag (Dec 25, 2009)

I am currently using a 12 bale grabber. It takes me about 20-30 minutes to load 200 on a wagon in the field. Of course,it depends how close together the grabs are in the field. I have a quick hitch on the wagon , so I can hook up and mave pretty fast in the field. The bales sit 3 across on the wagon. When I have it loaded, I throw two straps lengthwise over the outside bales. I stack 5 tiers high. It takes a little longer to unload, but no more than 40 minutes. This all depends how easy it is to get in and out of your barn. I stack 10 tiers high in the barn. You have to be fairly careful to make sure the pile goes straight up, but if you get your bales started right , the piles are fairly stable. It takes a bit of practice, but it comes with time.

Jim


----------



## ontario hay (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I just curious if your bails are on their sides or their strings? Also what are you using a tractor, a skid steer, or a fork lift?


----------



## jhag (Dec 25, 2009)

I am using a tractor in the field and a forklift at the barn. The forklift is a two stage mast so will not reach higher than ten tiers. The bales are on their flat side. By the way , they are not bound together in a bundle. I am assuming you are in Ontario. What part? I am near Belleville.

Jim


----------



## ontario hay (Mar 17, 2010)

i,m just 20 miles north of toronto i would like to talk to you 905 859 1423 after 9 pm


----------



## Allis7050 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have had a 15 bale accumulator and grabber since 2008. Both work well but each had its' own issues that have been resolved, at least to my satisfaction. As my experience increased my problems decreased as well. Knowing what I know today I would buy them again.

I'm trading in my original grabber for the new tie wrap version. The tie wrap should eliminate the stack stability issue that currently exists. A small wheel loader works better with the grabber from my experience than either of my tractors in picking up the accumulated bales, since it is are more agile and more maneuverable. Using the loader sped things up greatly for us too. Required maintenance is minimal on both pieces of equipment and little can go wrong with them.


----------



## mduchrow (Apr 7, 2010)

I had the 15 bale Accumulator for one cutting. It stacked on the ends 9strings sideways). I got rid of it after such a short time for several reasons.

I have one tractor, 2005 Case IH JX85 with a loader. Using a tractor with the grapple is not a good way to go. Not very efficient.

I could not get the wagon to the barn without the load shifting to the point where I had to unload by hand. I tried loading several different ways and tying the load down with straps but was not successful.

Its easy to plug the chamber up on turns. It you are turning sharp, and a new bale happens to be entering the chamber on the accumulator, I had problems with it getting hung up. If you dont catch it and stop right away the baler will pack it so tight that it takes 10 min to unplug it.

As I said I only have 1 tractor. From what I can see you really have to have 3 tractors running to make it efficient enough to justify the cost. 1 tractor baling while 1 is loading and another tractor and grabber at the barn unloading wagons. That means you also need to have 3 people on tractors ans at least one more moving wagons/trailers. I had a huge problem with baling and then coming back to pick up the bales after the field was baled. if rain is coming you have a real problem. Here in Michigan that is always an issue it seems.

I ended up going back to kicker wagons, hay is baled and in the barn immediately. Still need to have people unloading in the barn though.

The accumulator and grabber seemed to be well built though. I know they have added a twine tier to the grabber, but that does not look like a simple piece of equipment, plus it is pretty pricey.

I bought everything new and used it on about 70 acres. I talked to Kenny several times and he was very helpful, but in the end it just didn't work for my operation. They ended up giving me a full refund minus the shipping charge. Excellent service. I did store it for several months and delivered it about 50 miles away from here for them. I was just glad they refunded my money.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I have two 15 bale on edge models. We have run the Kuhns for 5 seasons and get along well with it. There is a learning curve to start with like most equipment. The first year we definately had some wagon loads fall off and had some stacks in the barn fall down. Not as much of a problem the second year and now not a problem at all. Like everything, we learned little tricks along the way the made things work for us. Same with plugging the shoot on turns. It happened alot the first year and not very often now. We learned what we can and can't do and we farm alot of 5 acre and less fields. We stack all the hay in hoop buildings and use a JCB loadall for the stacking at both barn and field. I would like to add another loader and grapple, but that will come later. We do it with a three man crew. Two guys baling and one raking and then switching to loading. Try to have enough wheels(wagons, trailers, and trucks) to load a day of baling on without unloading(3,000 bales). Overall, we have been really satisfied with the system and Kenny is a stand up guy and great to work with.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

OhioHay said:


> I have two 15 bale on edge models. We have run the Kuhns for 5 seasons and get along well with it. There is a learning curve to start with like most equipment. The first year we definately had some wagon loads fall off and had some stacks in the barn fall down. Not as much of a problem the second year and now not a problem at all. Like everything, we learned little tricks along the way the made things work for us. Same with plugging the shoot on turns. It happened alot the first year and not very often now. We learned what we can and can't do and we farm alot of 5 acre and less fields. We stack all the hay in hoop buildings and use a JCB loadall for the stacking at both barn and field. I would like to add another loader and grapple, but that will come later. We do it with a three man crew. Two guys baling and one raking and then switching to loading. Try to have enough wheels(wagons, trailers, and trucks) to load a day of baling on without unloading(3,000 bales). Overall, we have been really satisfied with the system and Kenny is a stand up guy and great to work with.


I agree with everything you have said, As the above poster has mentioned it is hard by yourself but you adapt to what you can do by yourself. I can bale and load a thousand bales by myself in field by myself in one day. Ill pull the wagons side by side at the edge of the field at the end of the day. This makes it easy to put tarps on if it rains , the next day i pull out of field and unload at home. All my wagons are 9ft wide witch makes the hay load better from what ive seen. By the way this is also my 3rd year with the 15 bale model and love the machine.


----------

